# code 215 tie plates



## MichaelP123 (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get hold of tie plates for code 215 rail? I was intending to use Hartford Products HP-035, but their online store comes up with an error message:

You attempted to reach *shop.hartfordproducts.com*, but the server presented an expired certificate. No information is available to indicate whether that certificate has been compromised since its expiration. This means Google Chrome cannot guarantee that you are communicating with*shop.hartfordproducts.com* and not an attacker. You should not proceed.

I guess they've gone out of business? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a small start.
Hartford Products HP-35 TIE PLATES for Code 215 Rail
I think Hartford is going through some kind of reorganization but I did find this.
http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/pr...egoryId=61


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael 

Llagas Creek still has a box in the warehouse with a few thousand in it. They are engineering plastic and highly detailed. Since no one ordered any for about three years, Bill took them out of the catalog. Send me a PM with your snail mail address if you are interested in a sample.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

You can reach Bob here: 

http://www.hartfordlargescaleproducts.com/ 

The tie plates are at: 

http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/ca...2924A1FA8302A846AF.qscstrfrnt05?categoryId=61 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Micro Engineering and Ozark Miniatures both also offer 215 tie plates.


----------

